# Pumping Iron



## SPIKE1257 (May 3, 2005)

They say we are muscle-bound and freaks. Well, I tell you the truth, man: I never really pay too much attention to these people. The more they talk, that's the more I'm going to continue working out. Because that's the way I feel about it. It's the thing I want to do I'm going to continue. I don't care what they say... I think that it's a very good thing and I'm going to continue with it as long as the Lord leaves me breath and I have the strength to go along with it. I'm going to be doing it all the time.- Lawrence Samual​



Bodybuilding should be fun because you get a feeling of satisfaction which is very hard to explain. A bodybuilder knows that when he pumps up his muscles it means growth. The muscles growth. So therefor he knows when he pumps up well, that is progress. And that satisfies him because he feels the progress in his body. Therefor the pump feels good. It's actually the best feeling a bodybuilder can have. It's a difficult thing to explain. Like sometimes we joke around and we get a good pump and we say you have to admit that a good pump is better than coming. Somebody off the street wouldn't understand that, but sometimes a pump is the best feeling you can have. - Arnold Schwarzenegger​



You don't really see a muscle as a part of you, in a way. You see it as a thing. You look at it as thing and you say well this thing has to be built a little longer, the biceps has to be thicker here in the elbow area. And you look at it and it doesn't even seem to belong to you. Like a sculpture. Then after looking at it a sculptor goes in with this thing and works a little bit, and you do maybe then some extra forced reps to get this lower part out. You form it. Just like sculpture. - Arnold Schwarzenegger​



The better you get, the less you run around showing off as a muscle guy. You know, you wear regular shirts, loose shirts-not always trying to show what you have. You talk less about it. It's like you have a little BMW - you want to race hell out of this car, because you know it's just going 110. But if you see guys driving a Ferrari or Lamborghini, they slide around at 60 on the freeway because they know if they press on that accelerator they are going to go 170. These things are the same in every field. - Arnold Schwarzenegger​



Well, most people think that bodybuilders are strictly after their body in appearance only. I find that isn't true. That's only half of it. The other half is it comes on rather strong in developing yourself mentally as well. A broad outlook on life- the trials and tribulations, ups and downs you know. You're able to take things as they come and go. - Ed Corney​



I want to be bigger than everybody else, but I wouldn't want to be so big that people can't accept it. For instance, if you you come in with 30-inch-arms, even your own peers aren't going to accept that. I wouldn't want to be that way. I wouldn't want to infinitely become unreal. - Mike Katz​



If another man can do it, so can I. And I'm going to do it. I don't care how much work it takes. Work doesn't bother me. She knows. I worked hard - I go through pain, unbelievable suffering and I love every minute of it. Not because you like it - you don't enjoy it, but somehow you want to feel that pain in order to know that you're having a good workout. Believe me it's hard work. I don't think there's any sport, anything in the world, that takes so much pain and so much struggle and so much motivation. And the man that can stand this can achieve the top. - Tony Roma​



I won't do anything else until I win Mr.Universe. If I have train ten years, I'm going to win it. I don't know why I say that because the education is just as important, but I could not be happy right now going out as a loser. I placed third in Mr.Universe last year. If I went out as a loser it would make the ten years I've spent in bodybuilding a complete waste.- Mike Katz​ I don't want to die just another slob-with my name on a gravestone someplace. I want to die with my name somewhere at the top. Make a little dent in the sport I'm in, so that maybe forty years from now people will say, 'Hey, that guy was Mr.America.' This would give me enough happiness to die with a smile on my face. - Mike Katz​ When I was ten years ten years old i got this thing that I wanted to be the best in something, so I started swimming. I won championships, but I felt I couldn't be the best. I tried skiing, but there I felt I didn't have the potential. I played soccer, but i didn't like that too well because there I didn't get the credit alone if I did something special. I just avoided team sports from then on. Then I started weight lifting through the other sports and I enjoyed it the most. I won the Austrian championship in 1964 but I found I was just too tall. So I quit that and went into bodybuilding. Two years later I found out that that's it-that's what I can be best in. - Arnold Schwarzenegger​


----------



## njc (May 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2005)

NICE!

but no Louie?


----------



## KarlW (May 3, 2005)

> I won't do anything else until I win Mr.Universe. If I have train ten years, I'm going to win it. I don't know why I say that because the education is just as important, but I could not be happy right now going out as a loser. I placed third in Mr.Universe last year. If I went out as a loser it would make the ten years I've spent in bodybuilding a complete waste.- Mike Katz​I don't want to die just another slob-with my name on a gravestone someplace. I want to die with my name somewhere at the top. Make a little dent in the sport I'm in, so that maybe forty years from now people will say, 'Hey, that guy was Mr.America.' This would give me enough happiness to die with a smile on my face. - Mike Katz​


​From what little I've seen of him I always found Katz strange.


----------



## ZECH (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, no Louie! That's a travesty.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Katz aged horribly. Old, fat, and bald now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2005)

spike i love your posts, keep em coming!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> NICE!
> 
> but no Louie?


I know, I should have had something from Lou in this Pumping Iron piece..


----------



## KarlW (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Katz aged horribly. Old, fat, and bald now.


He was half bald in PI wasn't he?


----------



## WilliamB (May 4, 2005)

Thats a weight lifting face in that first picture of Arnold.  You can see pain in his face.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Katz aged horribly. Old, fat, and bald now.


yeah

Lou looks great though!


----------



## Nate K (May 4, 2005)

The better you get, the less you run around showing off as a muscle guy. You know, you wear regular shirts, loose shirts-not always trying to show what you have. You talk less about it. It's like you have a little BMW - you want to race hell out of this car, because you know it's just going 110. But if you see guys driving a Ferrari or Lamborghini, they slide around at 60 on the freeway because they know if they press on that accelerator they are going to go 170. These things are the same in every field. - Arnold 

So true...so true


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Thats a weight lifting face in that first picture of Arnold.  You can see pain in his face.


So true.


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

Nate K said:
			
		

> The better you get, the less you run around showing off as a muscle guy. You know, you wear regular shirts, loose shirts-not always trying to show what you have. You talk less about it. It's like you have a little BMW - you want to race hell out of this car, because you know it's just going 110. But if you see guys driving a Ferrari or Lamborghini, they slide around at 60 on the freeway because they know if they press on that accelerator they are going to go 170. These things are the same in every field. - Arnold
> 
> So true...so true


I was just going to do the same, you beat me to it.

Thats a great analogy.


----------

